# My Setup



## NittanyFins

Any comments? My first go at this before I fill the tank with water.


----------



## DJRansome

Looks nice, what is the background and rocks?


----------



## NittanyFins

DJRansome said:


> Looks nice, what is the background and rocks?


It's a slim model from Aquadecor. Rocks are as well. The plants are fake as I know cichlids typically destroy them.


----------



## DJRansome

What kind of cichlids? Makes me think haps and peacocks.


----------



## NittanyFins

DJRansome said:


> What kind of cichlids? Makes me think haps and peacocks.


Yes, looking to do Peacocks and Haps. Just need to cycle the tank first then stock it up. I'm in the cycling phase now.


----------



## jimmyjam923

Thats fantastic!!!

Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## NittanyFins

Thanks...first time so wondering how it looks from all you experienced cichlid keepers.


----------



## Mr. Maingano

I am not fond of plants, myself, but I think your tank looks great.

Any chance you could send me a PM with details on where you bought the background?


----------



## NittanyFins

Thank you...I'm new to Cichlids so I wanted to get some feedback from others. Appreciate the comments.


----------



## DJRansome

Hope you are doing mixed gender with 1m:4f of each?


----------



## Kipnlilo

Super nice! I love the look!


----------



## NittanyFins

DJRansome said:


> Hope you are doing mixed gender with 1m:4f of each?


I'm thinking about that. May start with young juveniles and see what I get. Haven't ever bred fish before so I'll have to research up on that.


----------



## DJRansome

If you are doing mixed gender, know that only males become colorful.

Also one species of peacock/tank since they crossbreed.

You will need a rehoming plan.


----------



## NittanyFins

Perhaps a reason to just go all male.


----------



## DJRansome

A challenging tank for anyone. You still need a rehoming plan, and extra tanks. Read the Cichlid-forum Library about all-male tanks for pros and cons. Plan to tinker with the mix for the first two years or so until you achieve peace and have most of the fish coloring up.

You may find you are better off buying adult males so they can be reliably sexed.


----------

